# Heinz Jahr: Rondo capriccioso for violin (1954)



## vlncto (Nov 26, 2012)

A wonderful *"Rondo capriccioso for violin and orchestra"* was composed by German composer *Heinz Jahr* (1919-2002) in 1954. The score is archived at a radio archive and therefore not easily traceable. But I found the manuscript and received the permission from the widow to publish the score. It can be found on my website. I also included a short sound snippet of the beginning. The work last around 6 minutes and is a wonderful show piece, try it!

*https://www.tobias-broeker.de/rare-manuscripts/violin-concertos/heinz-jahr/*


----------

